
Adam Savage on Lists, More Lists, and the Power of Checkboxes - nreece
https://www.wired.com/story/adam-savage-lists-more-lists-power-checkboxes/
======
jgamman
big fan of lists/checkboxes. my default is to just use a spreadsheet and use
traffic light colours. let's me move them around a bit and group as per the
article - it'd drive me nuts to re-write everything all the time. also,
there's room for comments, who/what/when etc.

for large projects (my large maybe 100-150 items on the list) my status report
is just a ctrl-down scroll until everything fits on screen and take a screen
shot of green, red and orange/clear - real easy to see if you're on track or
not.

------
Cieplak
Emacs org-mode has awesome support for checkboxes:

[https://orgmode.org/manual/Checkboxes.html](https://orgmode.org/manual/Checkboxes.html)

~~~
erikpukinskis
In the article he mentions needing to be able to mark things partially
completed, and how filling in the boxes makes status more visually scannable.
So I don't think org mode is at a par with paper for his purposes.

